
Play Store Permissions Change Opens Door to Rogue Apps  - ohjeez
http://www.xda-developers.com/android/play-store-permissions-change-opens-door-to-rogue-apps/
======
retroafroman
The constant and intentional dumbing down of the permissions model (taking
away App Ops before this) is a very unfortunate and mass market oriented move
from Google. I got rid of a lot of apps when App Ops was gone and I couldn't
tweak whether a stupid game could see my contacts and texts. I've basically
just stopped downloading apps as a result as well. I suspect the majority of
users are none the wiser to permission creep, and frankly probably don't mind
that much.

I believe that this really has nothing to do with UX and everything to do with
getting as much information as possible about individuals from their phone. So
much for 'Don't be Evil'.

Looks like it's time for me to switch to CM roms or back to Apple. I hate that
I bought the Nexus 4 specifically so I wouldn't have to deal with built in
carrier garbage in the OS. Now it's Google forcing us to give up privacy. Shit
like this is why I want to believe Firefox OS has a chance and am hopeful for
it's future. I want an open source phone OS that's actually community driven.
Not overseen by some director of UX or VP of marketing partnerships who forces
unnecessary change down our throats. At least give people who want it the
opportunity to tweak permissions by app! Put a big disclaimer! I'll be okay if
not giving candy crush access to my phone call history breaks it! I promise
I'm not an idiot!

